

Robinhood app isn't updating market prices - souljaswag

Check for yourself. Compare real time data to the app data...
======
sighype
Are you getting fills against the fake prices? If so, take liquidity from the
fake world and hedge it by taking liquidity from the real world (on another
account) and wait until the spread reverts by Robinhood coming back to
reality. ;-)

